# lump on teat



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a saneen goat, i have just taken her twins away from her, she had a small lump on her teat last year but since she has been nursing this year it seems to have doubled in size, its a hard lump like a cyst. It doesn't seem to cause her any pain even when i milk. It feels like a broad bean. Should i be worried......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Last kid crop may of been rough on her teat and cut it causing scarring.

Do you have a picture of It?


----------



## jseretny (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply....these are the best photos i could get, one teat full and one after milking. its kinda purple looks like a blood has formed there


----------

